# Help me set up a MAC address filter?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a Linksys WRT54G router.
I am trying to set up my internet connection so only my approved MAC Addresses can connect.
I set everything up. I purposely excluded my laptop from the list to see if I did it right and I guess I didn't because my laptop is still able to connect to my network.

Here is a picture.

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

My laptop's MAC Address isn't included there.
Any help?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I have to ask. Are you connecting via wireless or wired ethernet? 

MAC filtering usually only pertains to wireless clients. It will not block hard-wired computers.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

gcavan said:


> I have to ask. Are you connecting via wireless or wired ethernet?
> 
> MAC filtering usually only pertains to wireless clients. It will not block hard-wired computers.



Wirelessly.

I have my desktop connected through ethernet.
I have my laptop, cell phone, xbox 360 and printer all going through wifi.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It does appear this linksys model only does wireless mac filtering. Many do both wired and wireless mac filtering like my Netgear. It was how I controlled my teenage kids access and they were only wired.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am doing it wireless so it should work right?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi try this guide below it is for the WRT54GL but yours should be very similar if a different WRT54G model.

Library Search


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Just noticed you are using linux try this one below to find mac address.

mac address


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

here is the routers manual.

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/media/i3d/01/A/man-migrate/MANUAL000000300.pdf

Page 51 shows a picture that appears to allow you to do both wired and wireless entries


----------

